# Hair appliances off Leisure Battery?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We are hiring a Autocruise MH next week and my wife would like to know if she can use her hair appliances (curlers/driers) off the Leisure battery when not on EHU.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Only if she has the 12v ones and even then they will drain the battery - time to 'go native' in the hair department I think :wink:


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> We are hiring a Autocruise MH next week and my wife would like to know if she can use her hair appliances (curlers/driers) off the Leisure battery when not on EHU.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


There's been some discussion on this previously...some info HERE


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Discussion in the thread you linked me to mentions Inverters.

Which size (800,1000,1500w) and type would be best to have a look at?

PS - she doesn't do 'native' with her hair unless absolutely necessary!


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Discussion in the thread you linked me to mentions Inverters.
> 
> Which size (800,1000,1500w) and type would be best to have a look at?
> 
> PS - she doesn't do 'native' with her hair unless absolutely necessary!


I have no personal experience, as we only use a hair dryer on hookup.

Here's another thread that seems to suggest 2100W invertor, but can only be used with engine running....and 12volt hairdryers seem useless. Its at THIS LINK

For info, I found that by going into the normal Google search page (NOT MHF own search, that just doesn't seem to work well) and typing "motorhomefacts hairdryer inverter size" 8)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Discussion in the thread you linked me to mentions Inverters.
> 
> Which size (800,1000,1500w) and type would be best to have a look at?
> 
> PS - she doesn't do 'native' with her hair unless absolutely necessary!


Easy, the capacity of the inverter must exceed the needs (current draw) of the appliance or "POP".

I think you'll find it's a very expensive way of drying hair.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I've written a blog post about our installation here:

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/hairdryer-from-12v-in-motorhome.html


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers Addie. Finally an answer to the GHD straighteners. The Misses will be pleased.
Thanks.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It looks as though her drying process is either a sunny day or stick her head out into the slipstream as we drive along.

Then we come to her 200w Sassoon Hair Curler - can we power that from the Leisure battey with any degree of confidence?


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> We are hiring a Autocruise MH next week and my wife would like to know if she can use her hair appliances (curlers/driers) off the Leisure battery when not on EHU.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Hi
My partner uses an ordinary mains hairdrier via an 1800w inverter with no problem. We have 2 x 96Ah leisure batteries and a 130w solar panel and have not noticed a serious drain on the capacity. Don't think I'd be allowed to go off hook up if it was not possible!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

You can buy gas hair appliances (curlers/tongs) which take disposable gas catridges - never tried them myself so not sure how effective they are.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

I now know what happens when you press Alt F4  :lol: :lol: 
I shoudn't be such a sticky beak :roll:


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

I dry my hair, which does not take too long, naturally. Then use a battery operated hair tong to style. Works like a dream!


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Have just been informed by HWKB that my appliance is gas not battery!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a Braun Independent gas brush/tong combi it's better than my mains as it gets hotter. I let my hair dry naturally which up until last week took 3 hours now about an hour especially when abroad it's warmer then hotbrush here we come.

If I can last two weeks with no hairdryer anyone can I have a diva on my head!

Greenie


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

She's trotted off to Boots today and bought a Babyliss curler thingy-my-bob and seems as pleased as Punch.
Thanks for your replies and help.


----------

